# Your favorite Calzones



## jkath (May 29, 2005)

What's your favorite Calzone filling?

I had one last night that I'll be duplicating soon -- it was so yummy!

Spinach
Artichoke Hearts
Cream Cheese
Mozarella Cheese

Sprinkled with Parmesan on top


----------



## MJ (May 29, 2005)

Mozarella and Romano Cheese
Itailian Sausage
Mushrooms
Canadian Bacon
Pepperoni

Now I'm getting hungry!!!


----------



## ironchef (May 29, 2005)

Salami
Pepperoni
Mozzarella
Pomodoro


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2005)

chicken
mushrooms
Mozzarella
Garlic
Bell Pepper


----------



## jkath (May 29, 2005)

I wonder how a dessert calzone would be....


----------



## middie (May 29, 2005)

pepperoni sausage and ham. mozerella yummmmmmm


----------



## ironchef (May 30, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I wonder how a dessert calzone would be....


 
Cook fresh apples as you would for making apple pie, then chill it and fold it in with marscapone cheese for the filling.


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

Hmmmm apples with lots and lots of cinnamon.  Ummmmmmm


----------



## jkath (May 30, 2005)

ironchef, that sounds perfect!
I'll take two, please...


----------



## college_cook (May 31, 2005)

chicken, mushrooms, mozarella, garlic, and spinach


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

the ol' standard parma ham (cubed), fresh buffala mozzarella, fresh ricotta, basil, and sauteed peppers and onions.

gotta have a spicy sauce for dipping too...


----------



## Lugaru (May 31, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Cook fresh apples as you would for making apple pie, then chill it and fold it in with marscapone cheese for the filling.



My dad did something like that once... maybe it had some berries in it too. Great stuff. 

My favorite calzone fillings are:

Ham and cheese (like a sandwich, some veggies make it better)

Buffalo chicken with celery and bleu cheese on the side. 

Tiny meat balls with lots of sauce

Spinache and smoked ham.


----------

